# Glitterek



## vtbea (2008 November 30)

Elsősorban egy kedves tagtársunk, *Erocska20* kedvéért indítom ezt a topikot. Természetesen mindenkit szeretettel várok, aki szereti ezeket a csillogó-villogó képeket. 
Gazdagítsd te is kedvenc glittereddel az oldalt!



[FONT=Arial,Arial]














 

[/FONT]


----------



## vtbea (2008 November 30)




----------



## vtbea (2008 November 30)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)

​


----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2008 December 28)




----------



## keri007 (2008 December 28)

Csoda szép angyalka


----------



## keri007 (2008 December 28)

BOLDOG UJÉVET KIVÁNOK MINDEN IDE LÁTOGATONAK!!


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)

Sikerekben gazdag, boldog új évet kívánok!​


----------



## Vigi1 (2008 December 31)

*Buek*


----------



## vtbea (2008 December 31)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 31)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 9)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 18)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)

http://prettyinpinkdolls.net/ 

 http://prettyinpinkdolls.net/ 

 

 

 

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=text_3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Arial; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=497></TD></TR><TR><TD class=text_3 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Arial; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=497>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 23)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 23)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 29)

​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 29)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Január 29)




----------



## istvanne.nagy (2009 Január 30)

*kép*

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## AndiC (2009 Január 31)

*mi nem ...*

Csatolás megtekintése 241727

Csatolás megtekintése 241729kutyus-cicus


----------



## AndiC (2009 Január 31)

*Beyonce*

Csatolás megtekintése 241731 Csatolás megtekintése 241732


----------



## AndiC (2009 Január 31)

Csatolás megtekintése 241733 Csatolás megtekintése 241734


----------



## AndiC (2009 Január 31)

*I love you !!!*

Csatolás megtekintése 241735 Csatolás megtekintése 241736

Csatolás megtekintése 241737 Csatolás megtekintése 241738

Csatolás megtekintése 241739


----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 31)

Mindenkinek



a feltett képeket!


----------



## renta (2009 Január 31)




----------



## renta (2009 Január 31)




----------



## renta (2009 Január 31)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" valign="top"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="text_3" style="padding-top: 12px; font-family: Times New Roman,Times,Arial; font-size: 12px; font-weight: normal; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); text-decoration: none;" width="497">

















































































































</td></tr> </tbody></table> 




Készült: 2008.03.23
*[dienesgabi]*





<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="50%"> 

Vissza a magazin főoldalára </td> <td align="center" width="50%"> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ 






</td> <td height="4">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="background-image: url(http://image.hotdog.hu/_img/shadow.png);" width="4"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## renta (2009 Január 31)




----------



## renta (2009 Január 31)

ezek nem az én képeim bemásoltam mert nagyon jók...


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242305Csatolás megtekintése 242306

Csatolás megtekintése 242307


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242309Csatolás megtekintése 242310

Csatolás megtekintése 242311Csatolás megtekintése 242312


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242318Csatolás megtekintése 242319Csatolás megtekintése 242320Csatolás megtekintése 242321


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242330Csatolás megtekintése 242331Csatolás megtekintése 242332


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242338Csatolás megtekintése 242339


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242343Csatolás megtekintése 242344Csatolás megtekintése 242345


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242383Csatolás megtekintése 242384


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242388Csatolás megtekintése 242389


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242391Csatolás megtekintése 242392


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242394Csatolás megtekintése 242395


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242401Csatolás megtekintése 242402Csatolás megtekintése 242403


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242405Csatolás megtekintése 242406


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 242407Csatolás megtekintése 242408


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 243364Csatolás megtekintése 243365


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 243371Csatolás megtekintése 243372


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 243374Csatolás megtekintése 243375Csatolás megtekintése 243376


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 243381Csatolás megtekintése 243382


----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Február 3)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## Pici74 (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Pici74 (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

csak a nevem


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

A képek 98%-a saját készitések​


----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 20)

Köszönöm, kedves durcy_galex!


----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 24)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Március 26)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Március 26)




----------



## carly (2009 Május 2)




----------



## carly (2009 Május 2)




----------



## carly (2009 Május 2)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 10)




----------



## bíborszél (2009 Október 12)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=24"><img border="0" src="http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9422/fc6697589e078cacb483ce3qt2.gif" alt="Glitter Pictures Glitter Pics Photo Sharing"></a>


----------



## bíborszél (2009 Október 12)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=17136"><img border="0" src="http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/656/cd0682a887110bd2259eeb2dv4.gif" alt="Free Pics Upload Photos Photo Sharing"></a>


----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 17)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 17)

:d


----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Október 18)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Október 24)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 25)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 Október 26)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## vakondok (2009 Október 31)




----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)

*

*


----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)

*

*


----------



## Erocska20 (2009 Október 31)

*

*


----------



## purblanca (2009 November 14)




----------



## purblanca (2009 November 14)




----------



## purblanca (2009 November 14)




----------



## purblanca (2009 November 14)




----------



## purblanca (2009 November 14)




----------



## purblanca (2009 November 14)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## vakondok (2009 November 15)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Dolcezza (2009 November 16)




----------



## Dolcezza (2009 November 16)




----------



## Dolcezza (2009 November 16)




----------



## Dolcezza (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 16)




----------



## Pötyi01 (2009 November 16)

Nagyon tetszik.


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 22)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 22)




----------



## ibranyij (2009 November 22)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Cuser%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]--> Gyönyörük ezek az elektronikus munkák! Én csak nézni szeretem őket.


----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 23)

http://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/56/56234kd9wlfhb4k.gif


----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 23)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 November 28)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## vtbea (2009 December 19)




----------



## vtbea (2009 December 19)




----------



## vtbea (2009 December 19)




----------



## vtbea (2009 December 19)




----------



## vtbea (2009 December 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

*

*

 ​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 30)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 30)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 30)




----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Január 1)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 12)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 12)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 12)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 12)




----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Január 13)

<a href="http://www.glitter-graphics.com"><img src="http://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2158/2158148roe7adokks.gif" width=461 height=393 border=0></a><br><a href="http://www.glitter-works.org" target=_blank>glitter-graphics.com</a>


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 24)

*szívek*

szív glitterek


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 26)

Sziasztok!






Üdv: Melinda


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 26)

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 28)

*Nők*

nők


----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 28)

*Nők2.*

2.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)

http://www.superpimper.com/graphics/glitter_graphics-MySpace-Kisses-filename-kisses_135.gif.htm


----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Január 31)

*szájak*

kiss


----------



## vtbea (2010 Február 1)

*Hello Kitty*

kiss


----------



## vtbea (2010 Február 2)

*Mackók*

kiss


----------



## vtbea (2010 Február 2)

*csillogó mesefigurák*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 2)

​


----------



## toumetha (2010 Február 3)

ez szép!


----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 6)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)

​


----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)

http://s3.images.www.tvn.hu/2007/03/17/15/32/www.tvn.hu_b907755bcc27f6807654554d998a369c.gif




http://s3.images.www.tvn.hu/2007/03/17/15/26/www.tvn.hu_e4582c2848d0115c8805425807a461dd.gif


----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Február 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 11)

​


----------



## vtbea (2010 Február 20)

fagyi, elefánt, gyufa, méhecske, katicás, tündéres, smiley


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)

<table width="500" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td><center><table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">








</td></tr></tbody></table></center></td></tr><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)

<table width="500" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td><center><table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">








</td></tr></tbody></table></center></td></tr><tr><td>



</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 20)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Február 22)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Február 28)

*pillangók*

kiss


----------



## vtbea (2010 Március 7)

*Nők*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 7)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 7)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 12)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 12)




----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 17)

​


----------



## vtbea (2010 Március 18)

*Kedves Glittergyűjtő Barátaim!
Kérlek benneteket, hogy a képeket töltsétek fel, mert az eredeti oldal megszűnésével a másolt képek innen is eltűnnek, rengeteg munkát okozva ezzel Zsuzsannának, hiszen folyamatosan törölnie kell az üressé vált üzeneteket. 
Köszönöm: vtbea*


----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 423223Csatolás megtekintése 423224Csatolás megtekintése 423225


----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 423231Csatolás megtekintése 423232Csatolás megtekintése 423233


----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 423251Csatolás megtekintése 423252Csatolás megtekintése 423253


----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 423254Csatolás megtekintése 423255Csatolás megtekintése 423256


----------



## MissMony (2010 Március 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 423268Csatolás megtekintése 423269Csatolás megtekintése 423270


----------



## vtbea (2010 Március 28)

*csillogó egerek*

kiss


----------



## vtbea (2010 Március 28)

*rózsák*

kiss


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)

1.


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)

2.


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)

3.


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 31)

:d


----------



## vtbea (2010 Április 2)

*Húsvéti*

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket a fórum tagjainak, látogatóinak!


----------



## vtbea (2010 Április 18)

*Virágok*

kiss


----------



## bíborszél (2010 Június 9)




----------



## maximuszka (2010 Augusztus 27)

Micimackó


----------



## sissyp (2011 Április 2)

ű


----------



## sissyp (2011 Április 2)




----------

